# Shewing Reverence



## default (Apr 3, 2004)

We are commanded in scripture to worship, Honour, Love and adore the Lord Jesus Christ and the Heavenly Father. ....


REVERENCE 
Deuteronomy 13:4 It is the LORD your God you must follow, and him you must revere. Keep his commands and obey him; serve him and hold fast to him. 

Psalms 22:23 You who fear the LORD, praise him! All you descendants of Jacob, honor him! Revere him, all you descendants of Israel! 

Hebrews 12:28-29 [28] Therefore, since we are receiving a kingdom that cannot be shaken, let us be thankful, and so worship God acceptably with reverence and awe, [29] for our &quot;God is a consuming fire.&quot; 

Reverence . 1. A feeling of profound awe and respect and often love; veneration. 2. An act showing respect, especially a bow or curtsy. 3. To consider or treat with profound awe and respect; venerate. 



When I meditate on God, How Excellent is His Name! How He created us and who is man that He visiteth us? Psalm 8 I am dumbfounded! I am humbled, mystified, greatful, but in all, knowing I am at His feet, worshipping Him in honour and in Truth!

How is it, then, even with all the commands put forth in the precious Word of God, can some claiming to be Christians bring Him down to our level by calling God &quot;daddy&quot;, &quot;buddy&quot; or the latest I've heard &quot;boyfriend!&quot; (YIKES!!!) ??


----------



## Gregg (Apr 3, 2004)

[quote:aa4945c493][i:aa4945c493]Originally posted by Loriann[/i:aa4945c493]


How is it, then, even with all the commands put forth in the precious Word of God, can some claiming to be Christians bring Him down to our level by calling God &quot;daddy&quot;, &quot;buddy&quot; or the latest I've heard &quot;boyfriend!&quot; (YIKES!!!) ?? [/quote:aa4945c493]

Reply...

Because many churches today want to make worship &quot;user friendly&quot; instead approaching God humbly and with reverence and awe.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 3, 2004)

We use to have a youth pastor who did just that during public worship services. It use to grieve my spirit when he did that because it showed total lack of respect and honor to my Heavenly Father. If he wanted to do that in the privacy of his prayer closet, then by all means, but I am sure it offended many in the congregation, but I guess they thought it was cute.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Apr 3, 2004)

*"Abba" Father*

I've heard many a &quot;talk&quot; on the Scripture where God is referred to as &quot;Abba&quot; and people say, &quot;This is basically saying that God is our &quot;Papa.&quot;

Then they go on in their prayer to address God as &quot;Papa.&quot; How does everyone feel about this?


----------



## cupotea (Apr 3, 2004)

[b:9f87850246]Abba[/b:9f87850246]
Thayer Definition:
Abba = "father"
1) father, customary title used of God in prayer. Whenever it occurs in the New Testament it has the Greek interpretation joined to it, that is apparently to be explained by the fact that the Chaldee "ABBA" through frequent use in prayer, gradually acquired the nature of a most sacred proper name, to which the Greek speaking Jews added the name from their own tongue.

[b:9f87850246]Strong's Concordance[/b:9f87850246]
Of Chaldee origin [H2]; father (as a vocative):

Conclusion, it properly means &quot;Father.&quot;

I've heard the statements regarding Papa, however it just seems to intimate the closeness of the relationship that we have with the father.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 3, 2004)

[quote:67cba9ae9e][i:67cba9ae9e]Originally posted by Loriann[/i:67cba9ae9e]

How is it, then, even with all the commands put forth in the precious Word of God, can some claiming to be Christians bring Him down to our level by calling God &quot;daddy&quot;, &quot;buddy&quot; or the latest I've heard &quot;boyfriend!&quot; (YIKES!!!) ?? [/quote:67cba9ae9e]

Quite simply its because many have a damaged or non existant understanding of Gods Holiness.


----------



## default (Apr 3, 2004)

Yes, it is because of a lack of understanding the Holiness of God and His soveriegnty! It's also that people have swallowed the lies set forth by others, telling them it's ok, or as one here put, &quot;cute&quot; to do these things. And sometimes the more people hear things, the less it bothers them. (Desensitization)

I posted this on another site and everyone insisted I was afraid of an intimate relationship with Christ and that I was being legalistic. One person even emailed me and went so far as to say anyone who's afraid to call God &quot;daddy&quot; does not have a personal relationship with Him. Needless to say I am no longer on that site!


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Apr 3, 2004)

Having gone to an evangelical Bible school, I've been exposed to quite a bit of those &quot;7-11&quot; songs (meaning the same 7 words sung 11 times). Perhaps what bothered me the most was the false sense of intimacy these songs promoted. Take, for example the words to the following song:

&quot;So close, I believe
you're holding me now,
in your arms.
I belong, you'll never let me go.&quot;

Now, I'm aware that in more than a few places the psalms use an imagery of physical closeness to show their intimact with God. However the fact that I could sing this to my girlfriend is less than encouraging. I've begun to think after talking to many proponants of these &quot;God is my boyfriend&quot; songs that many people that understand God in the ways conducive to the aforementioned song often think that God is actually their &quot;Boyfriend&quot; although they'll not readily admit it.

Do we really need to wonder why church is a popular place for people with co-dependant personalities?


----------



## Deborah (Apr 3, 2004)

yes I remember that Loriann. The one that referred to God as her boyfriend was a new Christian and thought be cause we are going to be Jesus' Bride then that meant he was going to be our Husband then it was okay for her to call him her boyfriend.
I emailed her and explained what the Bride of Christ meant.
She has not posted in a few weeks so I am not sure what she is doing now. She was involved in wicca before she became a Christian.


----------

